# Roof mounting a pergola



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

You probably need to mount a post(s) through the roof to the framing and attach the 2x to it if I'm visualizing what you're up to correctly. There is off the shelf flashing for that sort of connection. It might be possible to surface mount the post after locating the framing. It would be flashed the same way.


----------

